# Schedule 3 criteria 801/820



## antmck1020 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Everyone 

my partner and myself has applied for an 801/820 partner visa in june 2012. we have lived together since dec 2010 but we did not have enough evidence to support this. we had enough evidence to show we where together ( pictures, facebook post ect) but not living together (no joint name on power bills or house ect). DIPB refused our visa on this grounds in april 2014. the CO did not ever talk or ask for more evidence. my partner did not have a visa (overstayed tourist visa) at the time we applied and was granted a BVC with work rites. 

we have applied to the MRT for a review of our case. we have supplied them with more evidence of living together, after alot of looking. 

As my partner overstayed her visa but not once did our migration agent say anything about Schedule 3 criteria, only found out about this by reading forums like this and then asking the agent. my question is should we applying to the MRT to have Schedule 3 criteria waived or wait to the MRT makes a hopefully good decisions about our living together requirements first as that is why they refused our visa and them wait for DIPB to ask for it? should we do it now or wait for a hearing then submit it?

We are going to find another agent to help us with the MRT review as i think the one we had was useless, had 5 different people work on our case over the 6 months before we submitted and the time after. 

thanks


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi there ..my partner had the the same problem shedule 3 and our Spouse visa was refused.. We took the matter to MRT...got the best migration agent and at the end we won the MRT...went through a really tuff time. We didn't even had any hope but our agent was really gud.. I think u shud go for him too for ur case


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

*Mrt*

Congratulations on your success at the MRT Sandz!

My partner and I are going to the MRT now since our partner visa was refused last July 2014.

Can you tell me which migration agent you chose? You can send me a private message if you wish to.


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Pollygoh2002....sori Iam not able to access my private msgs...


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Sandz...message bank might be full. You might need to delete some old messages.

I was reading on MRT website that migration agents are not allowed to talk during a hearing, that the sponsor and applicant have to do all the talking. Is that correct?


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Well I dnt think so ...since our migration agent is from Sydney we are in melbourne..so he was on the phone till the hearing finished..my husband was the applicant and Iam the sponsor..so they interviewed both of us one by one..and migration agent was on the phone he did talk in between.


----------



## pollygoh2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

Thanks for the information Sandz. Just proves one can't believe all one reads.

This forum is very helpful. I have found out more from here than from anywhere else. Even if the information is incorrect or correct, it helps a person to want to find out more, and to do that. And I feel sorry for people who can't get answers either by phone or email, which is what happened to us.

How did you get a hearing at the MRT so quick? They told me it will take 12 months.


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Well ours only took 8months ..and at MRT they didn't told us that we won the hearing ...we were notified after 7 working days...


----------



## 135153 (Oct 18, 2014)

This is another reason i didnt use a Migration Agent but looked up every question on the form myself.

There is a question on page 1 of the application form regarding substantive visa's. It clearly states if you have not held a substantive Visa within the last 28 days then you will have to provide "compelling reasons" for your application to be processed.

Ive just Googled and found a host of compelling reasons, such as you have been living as a couple (ie in the same house) for the last two years. 

Im confused as to why the Application was rejected, was it rejected because no compelling reasons were provided and they would have asked for these BEFORE the application was processed, or because you could or did not provide enough evidence to support your application.


----------



## antmck1020 (Oct 15, 2014)

Im confused as to why the Application was rejected said:


> They rejected the application because we did not have enough evidence the we where living together for the the year before we submitted the application. the migration agent did not say anything about Schedule 3 nor did immigration request it. we did a FOI search on our file and found only once did IMMI make contract with the agent for medical.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

SkelinOz said:


> This is another reason i didnt use a Migration Agent but looked up every question on the form myself.
> 
> There is a question on page 1 of the application form regarding substantive visa's. It clearly states if you have not held a substantive Visa within the last 28 days then you will have to provide "compelling reasons" for your application to be processed.
> 
> ...


This is where a REPUTABLE MIGRATION AGENT could actually have given you way more information than Google. DIBP's policy on compelling reasons to waive Schedule 3 changed substantially in July. Having lived with your partner for two years is no longer considered a compelling reason. DIBP gives specific policy and legislative updates to registered migration agents... and several of them are kind enough to share new information here.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Trying to interpret Migration Law with the help of Professor Google and without any adequate professional or legal training is like trying to self diagnose an illness on the internet instead of consulting a doctor...


----------



## hopinganddreaming (Mar 19, 2013)

Your case sounds very similar to ours - we go to MRT in two weeks to argue for schedule 3 waiver.

My advice; get yourself a damn good lawyer. And I would certainly be on the front foot about your compelling reasons for a waiver - don't wait to be asked. You need time to prepare extensive arguments and supporting documentation. 

Best of luck - it is such a harrowing journey.


----------



## antmck1020 (Oct 15, 2014)

The hardest thing we find is that we live 4 hour drive out of brisbane and no one closer to us do anything with immigration law so every thing needs to be done by phone or emails. 

we do have a compelling reason ( ex was and still is threatening to hurt my partner and there son) but it is hard to prove with no police report filed. the only thing we have is a few text messages and calls he makes from an overseas number.


----------



## Sandz (Feb 4, 2014)

Well the only person who can do this is mark Northam...contact him..


----------



## 29pras (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi guys, I am also on the same boat,DIBP sent an requisition email to my lawyers to submit any more relationship evidence and schedule 3 argument by 5th of November hopefully everything goes good, will update after my results....fingers crossed.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Unfortunately I am also in the same case scenario. My partner and I received an email to comment on Schedule 3 Criteria and provide the evidence of our spouse relationship on 11 September 2014. We replied on 7 October 2014 and awaiting the response.


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

We just provided answer to schedule 3 and was granted the waiver, was also requested additional information with a 28 day deadline
Hope that means approval soon
Cheers
Sailboatman


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear Sailboatman, 
Congratulations for the success of the waiver of the Schedule 3 Criteria. If you don't mind my asking, how long did it take for your case officer to respond following your comment to the criteria? What are the additional information requested thus far? Your kind information would help those who are in the same boat as yourself. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

*schedule 3*



Island Girl said:


> Dear Sailboatman,
> Congratulations for the success of the waiver of the Schedule 3 Criteria. If you don't mind my asking, how long did it take for your case officer to respond following your comment to the criteria? What are the additional information requested thus far? Your kind information would help those who are in the same boat as yourself. Thanks in advance.


Hi
DIBP took a bit over a week to respond to the waiver request.
my partner is expecting our first child, new lease signed in both names, so there were legal and financial implications. The impact it would have on my ability to add to super increasing the chance I would become a burden in later life as I would be unable to provide enough into my super account as I would have to live in her country.
The confusion created by the visa she overstayed it having the same dates for everything, although I do not believe this last thing had an impact. Our waiver was granted because of compelling reasons DIBP never stated what they considered those were.

Remember much of this is up to the case officer to decide, everybody's circumstances are different.
But I do hope that helps, I spoke with Mark on the phone and then wrote the answer alone.....I also informed DIBP as an Australian I didn't appreciate being treated like a criminal until I prove otherwise.
I understand that DIBP is seeking to weed out scammers, but it still leaves a bad taste


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

*schedule 3*



Sailboatman said:


> Hi
> DIBP took a bit over a week to respond to the waiver request.
> my partner is expecting our first child, new lease signed in both names, so there were legal and financial implications. The impact it would have on my ability to add to super increasing the chance I would become a burden in later life as I would be unable to provide enough into my super account as I would have to live in her country.
> The confusion created by the visa she overstayed it having the same dates for everything, although I do not believe this last thing had an impact. Our waiver was granted because of compelling reasons DIBP never stated what they considered those were.
> ...


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear Sailboatman,
Thank you for your prompt response. The information you provided would certainly be of great help for everyone in the similar circumstance.


----------



## 29pras (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi everyone, my lawyers submitted my schedule argument yesterday. ......does anyone know what is the general processing time for the results


----------



## Sailboatman (Dec 27, 2011)

Hi
Took about 7 or 8 days before we were advised, and we got the waiver
Good luck to you, hope it goes well


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear 29pras, 
My husband and I responded via email and post on the 7 October 2014 to the invitation to comment on the Schedule 3 Criteria and the evidence of our long term spouse relationship, however, we have not had any response from our case officer yet. Hence, it has been over a month now. We do wish all the positive results for all the members in this forum.


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Dear 29pras,
> My husband and I responded via email and post on the 7 October 2014 to the invitation to comment on the Schedule 3 Criteria and the evidence of our long term spouse relationship, however, we have not had any response from our case officer yet. Hence, it has been over a month now. We do wish all the positive results for all the members in this forum.


Hi island girl, did you hear about your schedule 3? If so how'd you go?my partner and i are waiting at the moment.

Hopefully good news.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Roxxy,
Unfortunately we haven't heard anything yet since our response on 7 October 2014.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

I had spoken to my migration agent today. According to her, it would take between 6 and 8 months before a case officer would respond to the request for the waiver of the Schedule 3 Criteria along with the compassionate reasons. Hang in there everyone! Patience is truly a virtue.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Our Partner Visa application was refused as of yesterday. All the compassionate reasons we mentioned did not carry any weight. We will therefore apply for the review to the MRT within the next 21 days. Wishing the best of luck to everyone here in this insightful forum.


----------



## starlight (Mar 29, 2014)

Island Girl said:


> Our Partner Visa application was refused as of yesterday. All the compassionate reasons we mentioned did not carry any weight. We will therefore apply for the review to the MRT within the next 21 days. Wishing the best of luck to everyone here in this insightful forum.


Oh no  Fingers crossed everything will work out fine via MRT!!


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

What a great forum, I hope I can get some answers too.
My partner overstayed and he is currently on Bridging Visa C. 
Our agent told us that we should prepare for refusal (sub 820/801). So we have decided to go to Europe together and apply for 309/100 visa. He has been in Australia for couple of years now. I am not sure where should we apply Berlin or London, he is Polish, but we wont be staying there for the whole time. 
Would be great to be in contact with people who are applying in the same time.


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Our Partner Visa application was refused as of yesterday. All the compassionate reasons we mentioned did not carry any weight. We will therefore apply for the review to the MRT within the next 21 days. Wishing the best of luck to everyone here in this insightful forum.


Sorry to hear that, we are in the same situation. 
We have just submitted compelling circumstances and awaiting for the response, but we are prepared for refusal. 
We have decided to apply offshore as it might be faster than waiting for MRT.


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Our Partner Visa application was refused as of yesterday. All the compassionate reasons we mentioned did not carry any weight. We will therefore apply for the review to the MRT within the next 21 days. Wishing the best of luck to everyone here in this insightful forum.


We were in same situation in February 2014 got refused due to not enough evidence for compassionate reasons, applied to appeal with the MRT, Had our appeal day on 13th March 2015 and got a email on 16th March 2015 telling us they had remitted the case back to the Immigration office , Get a good agent to help you out really does help and send in as much information for compelling reasons. Good luck


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Styles70 said:


> We were in same situation in February 2014 got refused due to not enough evidence for compassionate reasons, applied to appeal with the MRT, Had our appeal day on 13th March 2015 and got a email on 16th March 2015 telling us they had remitted the case back to the Immigration office , Get a good agent to help you out really does help and send in as much information for compelling reasons. Good luck


Is that mean the immigration will grant a visa for you? 
Thanks


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for your encouraging and kind words, Styles70. My husband and I will see the esteemed Mark Northam next month to get his opinion whether we stand a chance or that an offshore application would be our next option. Could you please advise what kind of supporting documents had positive impact on the decision of the Tribunal? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Styles70, are you in Sydney? If that was the case, it is true then the processing time from the application for review till the hearing date is around the 12 months' mark. Please advise. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Styles70, are you in Sydney? If that was the case, it is true then the processing time from the application for review till the hearing date is around the 12 months' mark. Please advise. Thanks in advance.


Hi,
I am near Melbourne, for the MRT appeal it took us 12 months, we heard from MRT in December 2014 that our review would take place on 13th March 2015 and had to have all our documents in to them by 6th March 2015 , Hope that helps.


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

PinkLady said:


> Is that mean the immigration will grant a visa for you?
> Thanks


Hi,
The MRT sends back our application , informing them that we have compelling reasons , and I guess the immigration office will process our visa and let us know if they require any more information from us.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks for your response. Congratulations for your upcoming visa grant!


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Thanks for your encouraging and kind words, Styles70. My husband and I will see the esteemed Mark Northam next month to get his opinion whether we stand a chance or that an offshore application would be our next option. Could you please advise what kind of supporting documents had positive impact on the decision of the Tribunal? Thanks in advance.


Hi,
We did send in 60 supporting documents , they included my partners mother who needs care, financial records of my husbands business and how it would affect that, also statements off friends and family both in Australia and Uk, and information how it would affect us if i had to return to uk , financial help etc, having no family to stay with if i had to return. So helps to send in everything that will affect you if you had to go off shore and reapply. Also the reasons what caused you to overstayed and why you could not have applied before the visa expired. Hope that helps Good luck.


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks once more, Styles70. Your information is certainly helpful for all of us affected by Schedule 3 Criteria.


----------



## Styles70 (Feb 24, 2015)

Island Girl said:


> Thanks once more, Styles70. Your information is certainly helpful for all of us affected by Schedule 3 Criteria.


Thank you and I hope you do get the result you are looking for, It is very stressful for anyone going through the appeal process , but don't give up hope, Use a good migration agent and get has much information as possible to make the case strong.


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Styles70 said:


> Hi,
> The MRT sends back our application , informing them that we have compelling reasons , and I guess the immigration office will process our visa and let us know if they require any more information from us.


Thank you for your answer, any information will help  
From what I have heard, offshore applications waiting period is 10-14 and MRT ard 12 months. 
We are prepared for refusal and decided to apply offshore. ahhhh......


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Styles70 said:


> Hi,
> We did send in 60 supporting documents , they included my partners mother who needs care, financial records of my husbands business and how it would affect that, also statements off friends and family both in Australia and Uk, and information how it would affect us if i had to return to uk , financial help etc, having no family to stay with if i had to return. So helps to send in everything that will affect you if you had to go off shore and reapply. Also the reasons what caused you to overstayed and why you could not have applied before the visa expired. Hope that helps Good luck.


Congratulations and thank you for the information.


----------



## roxxy18 (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles70 said:


> Hi,
> We did send in 60 supporting documents , they included my partners mother who needs care, financial records of my husbands business and how it would affect that, also statements off friends and family both in Australia and Uk, and information how it would affect us if i had to return to uk , financial help etc, having no family to stay with if i had to return. So helps to send in everything that will affect you if you had to go off shore and reapply. Also the reasons what caused you to overstayed and why you could not have applied before the visa expired. Hope that helps Good luck.


Thank you for being so explicit, we just applied to MRT about a month ago. We are both very nervous and really do not want to go offshore.

Thanks again


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

My partner has received refusal 2 weeks ago (9 months since applying). 
We have decided to apply offshore, London I think. 
Wish us luck, another 10-14 months waiting. 
Will keep everyone updated.


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Anyone applying offshore 309/100 at the moment? 
Please stay in touch


----------



## bigpete (May 26, 2015)

Sailboatman said:


> We just provided answer to schedule 3 and was granted the waiver, was also requested additional information with a 28 day deadline
> Hope that means approval soon
> Cheers
> Sailboatman


hey did you use a lawyer? 
I am trying to get this waiver but need your advise.

Regards


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Bigpete. Your best bet is to contact Mark Northam. He is experienced in successful Schedule 3 Criteria waivers. As far as I know, Sailboatman had a telephone consultation with Mark Northam and wrote his submission according to Mark's advice. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## cody (May 27, 2015)

*Dear sailboatman*

CAn you mesage me Mark's contact number and where is he in Australia?
Thanks


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Please check Northam & Associates' website at www.mnvisa.com Their office is located at Suite 2, 46 Macquarie Street in Parramatta, NSW. He could be reached at 02 8188 6799. I suggest you to call and book an appointment with Mark at your earliest convenience. Wishing you and your partner all the best!


----------



## jspecc (Jul 10, 2014)

Hi there Sandz, 

Are you able to tell me please the name of the agent you used as we are going through the same issues.

Kind Regards

J and C


----------



## Island Girl (Mar 31, 2014)

Dear J and C,
If I am not mistaken, Sandz and his/her partner were also represented by Mark Northam. You could set an appointment with him by visiting the following website:
www.mnvisa.com
Wishing you all the best!


----------



## PinkLady (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi it's been quiet here for the past month. 

July is on its way, wondering if they will be any changes from July ...


----------



## antmck1020 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi Guys

just abit of an update on our case. we won our case for Schedule 3 but they still refused our visa on the basis of not enough evidence to support a genuine relationship 1 year before submitting the application and no compelling reason wave this. With this we will be heading overseas and starting again hopefully all good this time.

Thanks


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

antmck1020 said:


> Hi Guys just abit of an update on our case. we won our case for Schedule 3 but they still refused our visa on the basis of not enough evidence to support a genuine relationship 1 year before submitting the application and no compelling reason wave this. With this we will be heading overseas and starting again hopefully all good this time. Thanks


Oh bum!!! I'm sorry to hear that mate.
I can't imagine how devastated you both are but remember love conquers and don't give up!

This time round your offshore application will be a walk in the park.

All the best!


----------



## Life (Dec 22, 2015)

*help plz*



Sandz said:


> Hi there ..my partner had the the same problem shedule 3 and our Spouse visa was refused.. We took the matter to MRT...got the best migration agent and at the end we won the MRT...went through a really tuff time. We didn't even had any hope but our agent was really gud.. I think u shud go for him too for ur case


hi dear i am having same problm. Can u plz give me the contact details of the agent plz? I am desperate 4 my husband.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Quick question for all of you. We may be facing schedule 3 requirements, as I just went on a BVA today, and so won't be on a substantive visa when we submit our 820 application later this week (just couldn't get the funds here in time to lodge before the BVA kicked in). So, I'm preparing for all of that now; but hopefully won't have to deal with it. However, my question is this:

What BV did you guys get? I'm hoping to go from a BVA to another BVA. And those of you on a BVC, did you have work rights/medicare rights?


----------



## jast (Feb 25, 2017)

Hi All,

I was on Bridging A and applied for Onshore partner visa. I submitted my compelling reasons on 6th of June and still waiting for Schedule criteria 3.

Has anyone know how long takes the process? I get ready myself for refusal too. Just not sure to I should contact with my case officer?

has anyone been waiting for waiver too?

thanks


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

jast said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was on Bridging A and applied for Onshore partner visa. I submitted my compelling reasons on 6th of June and still waiting for Schedule criteria 3.
> 
> ...


Have they requested Schedule 3 criteria from you already? It took them about 5-6 weeks to ask me for it, though I uploaded it all with my 820 application. When they requested it, I emailed it to the email address provided and I stated it was uploaded on my application. I did that the very next day after getting the request. Didn't hear anything more about it, so I don't know if they waivered it or if they accepted all of the criteria. Either way, they approved my 820 visa just 1 day shy of 7 months. Best of luck to you! Schedule 3 is NOT easy to meet/waiver. I worked with a registered MARA agent for my Schedule 3 criteria. If you haven't done so, I highly recommend you do. CCMS is amazing, as is Mark Northam. There're also Westly Russell and Jeremy Hooper on here, too. It's not something I was ready to tackle alone.


----------



## Frstladi (Jun 21, 2017)

jast said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was on Bridging A and applied for Onshore partner visa. I submitted my compelling reasons on 6th of June and still waiting for Schedule criteria 3.
> 
> ...


Partner and I submitted, compelling reasons to waive schedule 3 on the 28/01/2017, we are hitting 6 months soon and we still havent heard anything. When we log into immi it still says application recieved. I tried emailing them for an update on the status of our application as it has been 21 months now since we first applied for the visa but they havent even replied to the email.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

Frstladi said:


> Partner and I submitted, compelling reasons to waive schedule 3 on the 28/01/2017, we are hitting 6 months soon and we still havent heard anything. When we log into immi it still says application recieved. I tried emailing them for an update on the status of our application as it has been 21 months now since we first applied for the visa but they havent even replied to the email.


From what I understand, no news is good news. Most say that DIBP is usually pretty quick with refusals. Did they request Schedule 3 criteria from you in January? Or did you voluntarily provide it?


----------



## jast (Feb 25, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> Have they requested Schedule 3 criteria from you already? It took them about 5-6 weeks to ask me for it, though I uploaded it all with my 820 application. When they requested it, I emailed it to the email address provided and I stated it was uploaded on my application. I did that the very next day after getting the request. Didn't hear anything more about it, so I don't know if they waivered it or if they accepted all of the criteria. Either way, they approved my 820 visa just 1 day shy of 7 months. Best of luck to you! Schedule 3 is NOT easy to meet/waiver. I worked with a registered MARA agent for my Schedule 3 criteria. If you haven't done so, I highly recommend you do. CCMS is amazing, as is Mark Northam. There're also Westly Russell and Jeremy Hooper on here, too. It's not something I was ready to tackle alone.


I applied on 31 March and DIPB asked for the Schedule 3 criteria on 26 May. I submitted my schedule 3 criteria waiver with my application at the beginning. So again I emailed back to them with compelling reasons and evidence on 31 May.I saw Mark Northam to get some help to write the compelling reasons.
I am still waiting to hear from them. Some of the people from forum heard from them in a week and some of them got refuse after 6 months.
I am confuse .

*Applied for 820*: 31 March 2017
*Submitted FBI Checks:* 31 March 2017
*CO contact: 26 May 2017 *Request for Compelling Reasons
*Submitted Compelling reasons*: 31 May 2017


----------



## jast (Feb 25, 2017)

Sailboatman said:


> Hi
> Took about 7 or 8 days before we were advised, and we got the waiver
> Good luck to you, hope it goes well


Hi Sailboatman,

How did they advise you? Did they email? I am asking because you don't hear from them and they don't advise you unless its refusal.

and also it takes usually a long time to get the waiver.

I haven't heard them almost 5 weeks. should I try to contact with CO?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

jast said:


> I applied on 31 March and DIPB asked for the Schedule 3 criteria on 26 May. I submitted my schedule 3 criteria waiver with my application at the beginning. So again I emailed back to them with compelling reasons and evidence on 31 May.I saw Mark Northam to get some help to write the compelling reasons.
> I am still waiting to hear from them. Some of the people from forum heard from them in a week and some of them got refuse after 6 months.
> I am confuse .
> 
> ...


Ok. I'm really glad to hear you say you worked with Mark to write up your compelling reasons. I spent hours and hours pouring over AAT cases, both approved and refused. I read, re-read and researched the Schedule 3 criteria. Then, I prepared the evidences and had more than one MARA agent look over it. Mainly, CCMS was the biggest help to me and really took the time to work with me. I didn't hear anything after submitting my Schedule 3 evidence on 23 November until April, which is when a CO called me, requesting Form 80 and AFP checks. I had completed my Medicals without being asked at the beginning of April, as it worked out well since we were on school holiday. I think that's what prompted a CO, as she called me the morning DIBP received my Medical results.

I submitted the AFP checks as soon as we received them plus Form 80 and 2 days later, had our grant. I didn't ever hear anything more about the Schedule 3 criteria. It's hard to say. If I were you, I'd just wait it out. If you feel confident about your Schedule 3 evidence, then go do your medical and see what happens. If you really aren't sure, then sit back and wait to hear from them. They probably won't contact you unless it's 1) Refused or 2) They need additional information/forms from you. If you've already submitted everything, you may not hear from them at all until you get your grant.

I completely understand how nerve wracking and stressful it is, not knowing if they accepted your evidence or not. There doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to how they process these. Refusals usually do come fairly quickly though. Wishing you the best of luck!!


----------



## jast (Feb 25, 2017)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> jast said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...





LadyRogueRayne said:


> jast said:
> 
> 
> > I applied on 31 March and DIPB asked for the Schedule 3 criteria on 26 May. I submitted my schedule 3 criteria waiver with my application at the beginning. So again I emailed back to them with compelling reasons and evidence on 31 May.I saw Mark Northam to get some help to write the compelling reasons.
> ...


Thanks for all your reply  
I already have my police check and medical check from my previous RSMS visa application.

My story is, I have been in the relationship almost 2 years. I was on working holiday visa after completing a 2 years diploma of early childhood and I meet with my partner. I was looking for RSMS 187 visa opportunities. We could've done de facto instead but didn't want to mix the relationship and visa. I also wanted to find a way develop myself in this education field.

Anyway found a sponsor in Canberra and I moved there. I work with Assure Migration, Karen Nieuwoudt, for RSMS 187 visa application. By the time, we maintained our relationship and realised how much miss each other. 
After 6 months, I got refusal along with 13 employees in the same company. Agency provided misinformation to the department. I lost almost 10000 and time. I got 28 days to reapply or go to AAT. Neither my agency or employer didn't take responsibility and they blamed the department.

After all, we decided to live together and applied for a partner visa. I didn't have enough money to show my compelling reasons the agencies. I could only talk with Mark and submitted.

The previous agency put me in a very disadvantaged position and I am still stress.


----------

